# Pearshaped SSBBWs arent even on here!!!



## cardeezee1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok I have yet to see women like Brie Brown,super pear from mercedesbbw,bigcutie jenni,honey bunz,or Thunder from powerbosm.Where are they lol someone show me please!


----------



## The Fez (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh they're here

but


_they're hiding from you_


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 9, 2009)

Kelligirl ate them


----------



## Cors (Jul 9, 2009)

LOL Tony! 

There a few beautiful pear-shaped SSBBWs who do post outside of the Paysite Board, but you have to stay here long enough to find them.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 9, 2009)

People...stop with the jokes...the man has a monster case of blue balls....someone help him...STAT!.........or give him his money back.................oh.


----------



## rainbowman (Jul 9, 2009)

and you will find


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## The Fez (Jul 9, 2009)

You'd think that gif would get old, but it never does


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 9, 2009)

I highly suggest reading this thread for some perspective. 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60804


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol ok ummmm thanks


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 9, 2009)

Freestyle Fez said:


> Oh they're here
> 
> but
> 
> ...



I told him to go look on twitter....but he never seems to believe me.

Cardeezee- your Grandma says hi....we are talking on twitter right now.....RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 9, 2009)

Pearshaped SSBBWs _are_ on Twitter. Type in "pearshaped SSBBWs." :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 9, 2009)

His Grandma is a pear shaped SSBBW......


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 9, 2009)

Twitter is a good choice and here are other options... Go to the next BBW Bash or Meetup near you


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 9, 2009)

What you definitely DON'T see around these parts, like EVER, are SSBBW-shaped pears.


----------



## StarWitness (Jul 9, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> What you definitely DON'T see around these parts, like EVER, are SSBBW-shaped pears.



...yet. They could totally GMO that shit.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 9, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> What you definitely DON'T see around these parts, like EVER, are SSBBW-shaped pears.



I once saw an avocado that was a dead ringer for my ex-wife. Except for being green, of course.


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 9, 2009)

Freestyle Fez said:


> You'd think that gif would get old, but it never does



I agree... I LOVE that gif! Every time I see it it makes me smile and chuckle.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 9, 2009)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I once saw an avocado that was a dead ringer for my ex-wife. Except for being green, of course.



Supersized Florida avocados are also called alligator _pears_.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 9, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Pearshaped SSBBWs _are_ on Twitter. Type in "pearshaped SSBBWs." :bow:



Good point - I'm on Twitter - and I'm pearshaped - or wait am I hourglass? I get confused sometimes. I'v been dizzy a lot lately.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 10, 2009)

Sandie S-R said:


> Good point - I'm on Twitter - and I'm pearshaped - or wait am I hourglass? I get confused sometimes. I'v been dizzy a lot lately.




Shhhhhhhhhh....we are trying to hide you!


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jul 10, 2009)

lol i still dont know what twitter is


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 10, 2009)

cardeezee1 said:


> lol i still dont know what twitter is



Twitter Video


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 10, 2009)

First, don't worry about what Twitter is. They are in the process of merging with both Facebook, and YouTube to form a new website called YouTwitFace.com.


One of the reasons I've been posting less on the forums of late is because of threads like this. I'm not picking on this guy, just the topic. Here is Dimensions, home of thousands of beautiful women, a virtual supermarket for BBWs and FA's to interact and meet. Then someone comes in, and "requests" on the main board that there are no women like particular paysite women who hang around this place. Let me tell you that most of the women you mentioned have jobs & responsibilities that extend far beyond taking pics for websites.....they are mothers, and wives, and in the real world workforce in many cases, and don't have time to post the "look at me" posts that would make the original poster happy.

It's kinda like going to a car dealership, one that carries many excellent vehicles, and telling the dealer you're disappointed because you don't see the green DeLorean with the powder blue interior that has 2 steering wheels in front, with the McIntosh 60 cd system, with the built in I-Pod.........you get the picture.

I posted on a thread in the FA forum about Bash etiquette, and I noted that one of my pet peeves is the FA who only shows up to meet the paysite models, and walks past all of the other beautiful & exceptional women there on the slim chance that the webmodel didn't show up with their significant other and might be interested in the guy who showed up JUST for her.

Listen fellas, this site is full of beautiful women, with all different types of personalities, education, religious & political beliefs, philisophical outlooks on life. Stop looking for your needle in a haystack that satisfies your FA "craving", and enjoy everyone here for who they are.

Can we please move this thread to the FA forum before my head explodes?


*PS.......whatever happened to Kelligrl??*


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 10, 2009)

^ ^ ^ ^ ^ An excellent post.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 10, 2009)

wrestlingguy said:


> First, don't worry about what Twitter is. They are in the process of merging with both Facebook, and YouTube to form a new website called YouTwitFace.com.



THIS is why I love you - I cant stop laughing . My mom thought it was pretty funny too.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 10, 2009)

This kind of attitude is more ridiculous than anything. I doubt most women who are not _________ ( fill in the blank, as the criteria changes from person to person ), are too broken up over a certain type of man just walking on by.


Threads like this are a PSA. 

The more you know....deeee daaaa doooooooh....ping!


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 10, 2009)

mossystate said:


> too broken up over a certain type of man just walking on by.



I know I'm over here sobbing. Also, I'm checking my body to find the slot where the luxury iPod goes.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 11, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> I know I'm over here sobbing. Also, I'm checking my body to find the slot where the luxury iPod goes.



Gonna bite my tongue.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 11, 2009)

This has got to be the most quality thread ever. :wubu:

*types youtwitface.com in the search bar*


----------



## chocolate desire (Jul 11, 2009)

I would sign up for YouTwitFace.com but I am afraid all my ex's are members there lol.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 11, 2009)

Im melon shaped myself.. :eat2:


----------



## Hole (Jul 11, 2009)

There's a hidden section here where they roam and eat berries.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 11, 2009)

Hole said:


> There's a hidden section here where they roam and eat *berries.*


Nope. It's MacD's and Taco Bells.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 11, 2009)

Quick update. I just saw the exact same post in another forum. I'm starting to feel really bad that my man can't find what he's looking for with all of the fat girls in the world literally at his beckon call.

Can we all bow our heads, and have a moment of silence, as we pray that this guy gets what he deserves?


----------



## KFD (Jul 11, 2009)

wrestlingguy said:


> Quick update. I just saw the exact same post in another forum. I'm starting to feel really bad that my man can't find what he's looking for with all of the fat girls in the world literally at his beckon call.
> 
> Can we all bow our heads, and have a moment of silence, as we pray that this guy gets what he deserves?




Hahahahahaha! Personally, I want my Delorean with rust spots! I really want to know what his secret is get any woman at his beckcon call, as WrestlingGuy said. There must be some kind of secret that i am completely missing out on!
KFD


----------



## MisterGuy (Jul 11, 2009)

Jesus. "Beck and call," guys.

Also,



> It's kinda like going to a car dealership, one that carries many excellent vehicles, and telling the dealer you're disappointed because you don't see the green DeLorean with the powder blue interior that has 2 steering wheels in front, with the McIntosh 60 cd system, with the built in I-Pod.........you get the picture.
> 
> I posted on a thread in the FA forum about Bash etiquette, and I noted that one of my pet peeves is the FA who only shows up to meet the paysite models, and walks past all of the other beautiful & exceptional women there on the slim chance that the webmodel didn't show up with their significant other and might be interested in the guy who showed up JUST for her.
> 
> Listen fellas, this site is full of beautiful women, with all different types of personalities, education, religious & political beliefs, philisophical outlooks on life. Stop looking for your needle in a haystack that satisfies your FA "craving", and enjoy everyone here for who they are.



SAYS THE GUY MARRIED TO ASSSSHLEY!!!111!!1


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 11, 2009)

MisterGuy said:


> Also,
> 
> 
> 
> SAYS THE GUY MARRIED TO ASSSSHLEY!!!111!!1



Perhaps you'd like to clarify what you mean on this one?


----------



## MisterGuy (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah, okay. You see, the joke here is that I'm taking the OP's side. Like I'm saying "Easy for you to say, guy married to a pearshaped SSBBW webmodel!" I thought the "111!!11!" treatment would be enough, but I probably should've added a few bouncy emoticons, or maybe the green laughing one.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 11, 2009)

wrestlingguy said:


> Quick update. I just saw the exact same post in another forum. I'm starting to feel really bad that my man can't find what he's looking for with all of the fat girls in the world literally at his beckon call.
> 
> Can we all bow our heads, and have a moment of silence, as we pray that this guy gets what he deserves?



Phil, I saw the same thing AND commented on it. It's sad really.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 11, 2009)

So if i randomly toss out i like to eat pears, i might just get some attention here huh. Bosc of course..


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jul 11, 2009)

whoa whoa whoa!1st off home boy if you dissatisfied with my post kick rocks and post on ya own thread.my question to you is...if you so frustrated of posts like this maybe you should shut off your computer put it in a box labeled "I cant take this Bull".Lol Im like all the "real" FA men out there thats been looking for a particular ssbbw bro.Ive dated and are still friends with lots of different types of ssbbws.Just havent found many like my type I prefer.So do your self a fav...step one-get the hell off my page,step 2 stop recruiting cheerleaders(trying to get ppl to agree with you),step 3 find something to do outside of post bashing,step4-post on your own posts about nonsense and finally wait for me to reply on your post about some other mess that dont even apply to it.
To all my ssbbw women hello cuties lol
0


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 11, 2009)

cardeezee1 said:


> whoa whoa whoa!1st off home boy if you dissatisfied with my post kick rocks and post on ya own thread.my question to you is...if you so frustrated of posts like this maybe you should shut off your computer put it in a box labeled "I cant take this Bull".Lol Im like all the "real" FA men out there thats been looking for a particular ssbbw bro.Ive dated and are still friends with lots of different types of ssbbws.Just havent found many like my type I prefer.So do your self a fav...step one-get the hell off my page,step 2 stop recruiting cheerleaders(trying to get ppl to agree with you),step 3 find something to do outside of post bashing,step4-post on your own posts about nonsense and finally wait for me to reply on your post about some other mess that dont even apply to it.
> To all my ssbbw women hello cuties lol
> 0



Homeboy? How gangsta


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jul 11, 2009)

lol not tryna be gangster its just how the heck do you come to other ppls post to mess up a good thing?My first impression as of Phil is hes a depressed or negative person.I can see if my post was meant to be negative towards ssbbws but thats not the case.So what i need is Tips and treats not dumb dumb peeps lol.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 11, 2009)

cardeezee1 said:


> whoa whoa whoa!1st off home boy if you dissatisfied with my post kick rocks and post on ya own thread.my question to you is...if you so frustrated of posts like this maybe you should shut off your computer put it in a box labeled "I cant take this Bull".Lol Im like all the "real" FA men out there thats been looking for a particular ssbbw bro.Ive dated and are still friends with lots of different types of ssbbws.Just havent found many like my type I prefer.So do your self a fav...step one-get the hell off my page,step 2 stop recruiting cheerleaders(trying to get ppl to agree with you),step 3 find something to do outside of post bashing,step4-post on your own posts about nonsense and finally wait for me to reply on your post about some other mess that dont even apply to it.
> *To all my ssbbw women hello cuties lol*
> 0



Oh hun writing this after writing all that isn't gonna make us coming a runnin' nor flaming somebody who expresses his opinion on the matter. I for one also do appreciate men who are articulate, grammatically correct and uses the spacebar....just sayin'.


**sorry had to add more after taking too long to post***

You telling an entire community full of beautiful fat women there are NO ssbbw's on here besides paysite models is not exactly a good thing. We are here you just have to look.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 11, 2009)

Some big old roosters strutting around up in this here hen house.

Cluck.


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jul 11, 2009)

lol well guess what...this post wasnt meant for you then lol."I for one" am looking for a pearshape woman not a apple shaped one.Then too you should read more deeper into ppls post.Im sure you have been mixed up on others post i remember.Models or no model the women i named are all taken and I need a lady as close to the figure they have as possible.If you thats not you well lol...theres the exit.period.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 11, 2009)

cardeezee1 said:


> lol well guess what...this post wasnt meant for you then lol."I for one" am looking for a pearshape woman not a apple shaped one.Then too you should read more deeper into ppls post.Im sure you have been mixed up on others post i remember.Models or no model the women i named are all taken and *I need a lady as close to the figure they have as possible*.If you thats not you well lol...theres the exit.period.



Oh I see I forgot women are just objects to look at. No need for substance just make sure she's what you "need" on the outside.

And PS...I am a pear-shaped ssbbw. If you took the time to look at peoples profiles which I suggested to you here AND the other forum you posted on, you would know that.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 11, 2009)

cardeezee1 said:


> To all my ssbbw women hello cuties lol
> 0


Be patient, Dude. Most of them had to go change into dry panties. They'll be back any time now . . .


----------



## mossystate (Jul 11, 2009)

Don't tell him how to find them! *L* Some people are best left to their own devices...in order to protect society at large ( well, really large pears ).

Cluck.


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jul 11, 2009)

lol smith you crazy lololol.and put you beside any woman i named indi and you wouls see that there curves are waay more deeper.Women are not objects but you do know each and everyone has a certain type they want even you.so what you said is kinda out the window.if im wrong...there are plenty single homless men out there for you then.


----------



## Rowan (Jul 11, 2009)

cardeezee1 said:


> whoa whoa whoa!1st off home boy if you dissatisfied with my post kick rocks and post on ya own thread.my question to you is...if you so frustrated of posts like this maybe you should shut off your computer put it in a box labeled "I cant take this Bull".Lol Im like all the "real" FA men out there thats been looking for a particular ssbbw bro.Ive dated and are still friends with lots of different types of ssbbws.Just havent found many like my type I prefer.So do your self a fav...*step one-get the hell off my page*,step 2 stop recruiting cheerleaders(trying to get ppl to agree with you),step 3 find something to do outside of post bashing,step4-post on your own posts about nonsense and finally wait for me to reply on your post about some other mess that dont even apply to it.
> To all my ssbbw women hello cuties lol
> 0



Last time I checked, this is an open forum and he can post once an hour if he so chooses "on your page". There was nothing he said to you that was out of line. In fact, you coming on here saying that you can only have one body type of woman opened yourself up to people thinking that you're a bonehead...you brought that upon yourself.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 11, 2009)

cardeezee1 said:


> lol smith you crazy lololol.and put you beside any woman i named indi and you wouls see that there curves are waay more deeper.Women are not objects but you do know each and everyone has a certain type they want even you.so what you said is kinda out the window.if im wrong...there are plenty single homless men out there for you then.



Well then hun I do believe you are talking about ssbbw superpears not just pear shaped ssbbw's. Oh and I totally LOVED that last jab at the end. The woman that you "need" will be so lucky to have you. If you ever find her...you know since all of them you say are taken. Good luck


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jul 11, 2009)

lol mossy im on the hunt so ima find them lol.i saw 2 today but they had like 4 lil babies and seemed kinda overwhelmed with bags so i was outta luck again lol


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jul 11, 2009)

lol well anyway next subject....Best food joint buffets.Ryans is ok here.lol super good stuff


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 11, 2009)

The elusive pearshaped ssbbw can be found somewhere in the deserted plains of northern tundra. You will have the best luck observing them on the third night of a full moon in the month of August. August is coming up soon so better start planning your expedition now.


----------



## BeastofBurden. (Jul 11, 2009)

cardeezee1 said:


> .step one-get the hell off my page,step 2 stop recruiting cheerleaders(trying to get ppl to agree with you),step 3 find something to do outside of post bashing,step4-post on your own posts about nonsense and finally wait for me to reply on your post about some other mess that dont even apply to it.
> 0



answer to step 1.....this is a forum therefore you do not own shit unless you own the forum itself

answer to step 2....let him do what he wants and you do want you want

answer to step 3....everyone bashs posts...deal with it

answer to step 4....pretty much same as 1...therefore im not gonna write bout it

and last answer....fair enough LOL


thank you and good day sir!


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 11, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> The elusive pearshaped ssbbw can be found somewhere in the deserted plains of northern tundra. You will have the best luck observing them on the third night of a full moon in the month of August. August is coming up soon so better start planning your expedition now.



This is just one of the many reasons why I think you are THE bestest!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 11, 2009)

I love how these guys think posting "There are no ____ kinda women here" is going to make women like that jump out of the woodwork and go "Memmememememe!" so their lazy asses don't have to take the time to sort through picture threads.  I'm glad you posted, though, dude. I'm a super pear, and now I know who to stay away from.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh, and in case you weren't paying attention, which I think is likely:


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jul 11, 2009)

like i said ..next subject ssbbw buffets lol*cheerleader number1 has entered*lol.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 11, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I love how these guys think posting "There are no ____ kinda women here" is going to make women like that jump out of the woodwork and go "Memmememememe!" so their lazy asses don't have to take the time to sort through picture threads.  I'm glad you posted, though, dude. I'm a super pear, and now I know who to stay away from.



Oh no no no Ginny you aren't what he is looking for. You are too fat up top. He just wants...no I'm sorry NEEDS... a big ass and nothing else.


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jul 11, 2009)

lol bigbeautiful thanks for the post....next lol.


----------



## Gspoon (Jul 11, 2009)

If there are no pear bbws here, then what do you call a great % of the women here? I dunno, unpear?


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jul 11, 2009)

lololol indy you catching on now finally lol.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 11, 2009)

indy500tchr said:


> Oh no no no Ginny you aren't what he is looking for. You are too fat up top. He just wants...no I'm sorry NEEDS... a big ass and nothing else.



Oh, my bad. I thought I was on a site for fat people for a second there.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 11, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Oh, my bad. I thought I was on a site for fat people for a second there.



Oh you are hun. He's just a little lost 'tis all. Maybe he should go to the other forum he posted the exact same thread starter word for word and see if they are a little more helpful to getting what he needs.


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Only thing that gets me is when ppl try to sarcastically give me tips on what to do...lol just move around and post where ya think someone cares lol.I have a busy life and when Im not working at the office im focusing on my money and finding a nice "pearshaper".Small towns like this dont really have nice places for various types of men and women. drive 15+ miles just to get to the decent places everyone hangs out at lol.So its a matter of time before I find what im looking for.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 11, 2009)

Ok, I tend to keep my mouth shut here (amazing to most of you who know me in person), but I can't hold it any longer. As soon as I read Katie's "a big ass and nothing else" I realized that some men seek partners who are exact replicas of themselves.

Oh, and best of luck in your search, Mr Cardeezee1, I am sure she is out there waiting for you.


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh yeah last I checked....everyone had the right to like a certain type of person.For instance im not haters.Im looking at them right now lol.*shakes haters off*.lol


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 11, 2009)

Rosebud said:


> Ok, I tend to keep my mouth shut here (amazing to most of you who know me in person), but I can't hold it any longer. As soon as I read Katie's "a big ass and nothing else" I realized that some men seek partners who are exact replicas of themselves.
> 
> Oh, and best of luck in your search, Mr Cardeezee1, I am sure she is out there waiting for you.




THANK YOU!!!! I've been looking for those exact words. Patty my sweet I knew I loved you for a reason.


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jul 11, 2009)

thanks and I will soon...I feel it lol.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks sweetie.

And I thought you just loved me for my big fat ass!


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 11, 2009)

cardeezee1 said:


> Oh yeah last I checked....everyone had the right to like a certain type of person.For instance im not haters.Im looking at them right now lol.*shakes haters off*.lol



We never said you didn't have the right to like a certain type of person but if that's all you are looking for it seems a bit shallow. 

We all have our certain types of people we find attractive but you are not going to see me starting a post on these boards saying "why aren't there any tall teddybearish bald men with goatees on here?" Because for one that's not all I am looking for and two I'M NOT THAT FUCKING SHALLOW!!!!


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 11, 2009)

Rosebud said:


> Thanks sweetie.
> 
> And I thought you just loved me for my big fat ass!



Shhhhh not in this thread


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jul 11, 2009)

huh?rose who are you?


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 11, 2009)

cardeezee1 said:


> like i said ..next subject ssbbw buffets lol*cheerleader number1 has entered*lol.



signature material


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 11, 2009)

this thread


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 11, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> this thread



I was waiting and wondering when you were gonna show up


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jul 11, 2009)

omg huh?please tell theres not someone here tryna portray me.i dont know anything about that post


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 11, 2009)

cardeezee1 said:


> omg huh?please tell theres not someone here tryna portray me.i dont know anything about that post



What the post over in another website using the same exact username where you have also been called out about posting the same exact thing over here word for word?

We aren't dumb people hun.


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jul 11, 2009)

indy500tchr said:


> We never said you didn't have the right to like a certain type of person but if that's all you are looking for it seems a bit shallow.
> 
> We all have our certain types of people we find attractive but you are not going to see me starting a post on these boards saying "why aren't there any tall teddybearish bald men with goatees on here?" Because for one that's not all I am looking for and two I'M NOT THAT FUCKING SHALLOW!!!!



Lol this is confusing.You afraid to let ppl know what kinda men you want?Lol im being real and posting what kinda women I prefer.All that leading ppl on stuff is not good.Now i find ppl that turn others away that they are not into kinda rude and shallow and stuck up but hey you gotta move on and keep ticking.I associate with all types of ppl.lol I dont care about what anyone says I love my super pearshaped women and I wanna let the world of them know thats the one for me lol.


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Whos calling you dumb?and who are we?I just told you I dont know anything about the uncle and train story.lol it sounds funny i wanna try to find and read it.anyway all this calls for a big load of pancakes.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 11, 2009)

cardeezee1 said:


> lol mossy im on the hunt so ima find them lol.i saw 2 today but they had like 4 lil babies and seemed kinda overwhelmed with bags so i was outta luck again lol



Here is my non-sarcastic advise. Help the woman who is overwhelmed carrying babies and bags by actually carrying a bag or two. While she is thanking you, you can mention that she appears to be the kind of gal that interests you. Then you state that you want to know if they are her children, or if she has any single friends that appear similar to her.

See, how you do a good deed and make a connection at the same time?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 11, 2009)

That's his signature. He's not quoting you. That's been his signature for quite a while now.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 11, 2009)

cardeezee1 said:


> Lol this is confusing.You afraid to let ppl know what kinda men you want?Lol im being real and posting what kinda women I prefer.All that leading ppl on stuff is not good.*Now i find ppl that turn others away that they are not into kinda rude and shallow and stuck up but hey you gotta move on and keep ticking.*I associate with all types of ppl.lol I dont care about what anyone says I love my super pearshaped women and I wanna let the world of them know thats the one for me lol.



So what you are saying is that you are rude, shallow and stuck up? Because I am sure there have been girls who are not what you "need" who have shown interest in you.

See there is a difference between you and me. I go for more substance rather than looks. A mans brain and personality are far more sexier than anything else. 

Just because I have a preference doesn't mean that's all I look for. There are a hell of a lot more guys who don't fit my ULTIMATE preference that are just plain hot.


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh and from what I see indy I must have offened you or something.Trust me I dot try to offend ppl but at same time Im going to speak my mind.I dont beat around the bush alot when it comes to real life events like such.So I do apologize if you got a little heated but I can only say what I feel.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 11, 2009)

cardeezee1 said:


> Oh and from what I see indy I must have offened you or something.Trust me I dot try to offend ppl but at same time Im going to speak my mind.I dont beat around the bush alot when it comes to real life events like such.So I do apologize if you got a little heated but I can only say what I feel.



Oh I'm not offended in the least. You aren't what I need.  

What pissed me off the most is that you posted the exact same thing on another forum and are denying it. I even suggested something to you over there that you prolly just dismissed b/c it would have required you to put forth effort.


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Well the thing with the babies and her being overwhelmed is ...im a stranger and these days ppl arent too good and trusty anymore.So sure i wanted to help but at same time i dont want police officers charging at me because she thought i may was trying to rob her lol.Also remember....Im black lol


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jul 11, 2009)

lol indy just let it go....try to be more happy and im sure that guy you"prefer"will find ya.Ive at least seen mines but too always something block me lol.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 11, 2009)

mossystate said:


> People...stop with the jokes...the man has a monster case of blue balls....someone help him...STAT!.........or give him his money back.................oh.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNmOgLGHd_o


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jul 11, 2009)

Having seen your less than stellar threads both here and in the other forum that has been discussed.... I thought I'd take a stab at this:

Why don't you try a personal ad? I do believe there is a matchmaking system here AND there is a personals' section at the other forum.

I'd also like to suggest that you start with something bright, cheery, well-thought out, and positive. Try something kind, thoughtful, show some depth, that is something that women really appreciate.

Talk about what you want in a woman (talk about personality) and mention your preference in shape/appearance... 

Most importantly avoid being rude, chauvinistic, lazy, condescending, and overall unpleasant.

Good luck. I seriously hope that any woman in her right mind will have the foresight and standards needed to pick a good one when they see him!


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 11, 2009)

Now that is fucken funny, consider it stolen. . .


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 11, 2009)

cardeezee1 said:


> lol indy just let it go....try to be more happy and im sure that guy you"prefer"will find ya.Ive at least seen mines but too always something block me lol.



Oh I'm a very happy person. Finding the guy I prefer doesn't delegate if I am happy or not. Too many good things in life to rely on one thing to make me happy.


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jul 11, 2009)

omg thats the best video ever!!!!lol thanks ima tell my friends lolololol


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jul 11, 2009)

lol babyjeep....your cheeleader number 2 lol.Those tips you gave see that window over there>>>>*burns and tosses out window*.thanks for the post good luck.


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jul 11, 2009)

This post here is for me to speak my mind.Im not gonna pretty it all up or beat around the bush on stuff.Thats too much work and its not right to be fake about what you want in a mate.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jul 11, 2009)

HAHA.... Um... does anyone remember the thread on the other forum where a particular poster kept typing "last word" over and over just because he didn't have anything else he could add? This is somewhat reminiscent of it...


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 11, 2009)

cardeezee1 said:


> lol babyjeep....your cheeleader number 2 lol.Those tips you gave see that window over there>>>>*burns and tosses out window*.thanks for the post good luck.



Ok I don't get it. She gives you suggestions and you act like a totally and complete douchebag?

So honestly what were you thinking when you first started this thread? I mean was it to just bitch and complain or were you sincerely wanting help?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 11, 2009)

Ok, Jeep gives you valid advice and you respond with crap?

I see you are using this forum to take the lazy way out and have a super pear drop from the sky into your lap. Word to the wise, a woman that size dropping a great distance into your lap can cause serious medical problems.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 11, 2009)

Rosebud said:


> Ok, Jeep gives you valid advice and you respond with crap?
> 
> I see you are using this forum to take the lazy way out and have a super pear drop from the sky into your lap. Word to the wise, a woman that size dropping a great distance into your lap can cause serious medical problems.



Maybe he's a squashee and that's what he wants.


----------



## fffff (Jul 11, 2009)

Damn I love 'em dumb and aggressive!!! :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jul 11, 2009)

lol i can catch a fallen ssbbw.i will just have to make sure im laying down though.Id love that lol.Well like i said if you take what i say as being rude im sorry i cant change up and make words all pretty.For her to give me tips and add a semi-stab lol i dont go for that.So i disregard the whole statment.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 11, 2009)

This thread is so great. 

I actually have had to rush to the bathroom twice now, to avoid those embarrasing wet spots.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 11, 2009)

babyjeep21 said:


> HAHA.... Um... does anyone remember the thread on the other forum where a particular poster kept typing "last word" over and over just because he didn't have anything else he could add? This is somewhat reminiscent of it...



Can I tell you a funny story about "last word"? After reading that thread and realizing how ridiculous yet annoying it was, I decided to try it in real life.

So one nite hubby and I are chatting and whatever he said, I just said "last word". And he is like, "huh?". So I said again "last word." and he says, "what the hell are you talking about?" So I said again "last word." Meanwhile I am totally cracking myself up which is pissing him off even more. 

This went on for a few minutes and he actually got up and left the room. From the other room he calls out "I don't know what the hell is wrong with you tonite." So of course I yelled back "LAST WORD!!!" and broke into hysterics. 

Man, I freaking laughed for quite a bit while he was steaming in the other room.

Oh, and just to stay on topic - I think he was eating a pear.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jul 11, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Can I tell you a funny story about "last word"? After reading that thread and realizing how ridiculous yet annoying it was, I decided to try it in real life.
> 
> So one nite hubby and I are chatting and whatever he said, I just said "last word". And he is like, "huh?". So I said again "last word." and he says, "what the hell are you talking about?" So I said again "last word." Meanwhile I am totally cracking myself up which is pissing him off even more.
> 
> ...



HAHA! Every once in awhile, either my husband or I will say it when we're bantering back and forth. It's just funny. God, the guy who did that was so ignorant and such an ass.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 11, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Can I tell you a funny story about "last word"? After reading that thread and realizing how ridiculous yet annoying it was, I decided to try it in real life.
> 
> So one nite hubby and I are chatting and whatever he said, I just said "last word". And he is like, "huh?". So I said again "last word." and he says, "what the hell are you talking about?" So I said again "last word." Meanwhile I am totally cracking myself up which is pissing him off even more.
> 
> ...


No, Christine, you're thinking of the makeup sex.


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jul 11, 2009)

when i get my wife(pearshaped of course) an she start saying "lastword".Lol after i give her some beast mode sex and she falls asleep,I will whisper with a smile"last word".lol


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 11, 2009)

At least he's happy 







* Seal of Quagmire Approval*


----------



## mossystate (Jul 11, 2009)

Before today, I never wanted to be a pear.


:wubu:


----------



## Rowan (Jul 11, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Can I tell you a funny story about "last word"? After reading that thread and realizing how ridiculous yet annoying it was, I decided to try it in real life.
> 
> So one nite hubby and I are chatting and whatever he said, I just said "last word". And he is like, "huh?". So I said again "last word." and he says, "what the hell are you talking about?" So I said again "last word." Meanwhile I am totally cracking myself up which is pissing him off even more.
> 
> ...


LOL this is too funny! Hopefully my sweetheart and I won't be getting in any arguments anytime soon, but if we do...i so have to use that!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 11, 2009)

Rowan said:


> LOL this is too funny! Hopefully my sweetheart and I won't be getting in any arguments anytime soon, but if we do...i so have to use that!



Oh we weren't in an argument, that is the funniest part. I just started saying it over and over which made him insane. It still cracks me up thinking about it.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 11, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Oh we weren't in an argument, that is the funniest part. I just started saying it over and over which made him insane. It still cracks me up thinking about it.



Oh poor Lar.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 11, 2009)

Did you eventually tell him what was going on? lol. Poor Lar.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 11, 2009)

cardeezee1 said:


> whoa whoa whoa!1st off home boy if you dissatisfied with my post kick rocks and post on ya own thread.my question to you is...if you so frustrated of posts like this maybe you should shut off your computer put it in a box labeled "I cant take this Bull".Lol Im like all the "real" FA men out there thats been looking for a particular ssbbw bro.Ive dated and are still friends with lots of different types of ssbbws.Just havent found many like my type I prefer.So do your self a fav...step one-get the hell off my page,step 2 stop recruiting cheerleaders(trying to get ppl to agree with you),step 3 find something to do outside of post bashing,step4-post on your own posts about nonsense and finally wait for me to reply on your post about some other mess that dont even apply to it.
> To all my ssbbw women hello cuties lol
> 0




First off, son, learn some manners. I know that your mother didn't teach you to talk and act like that. Girls don't appreciate you talking like that, and neither do I. If you have a problem with me, I'll send you my address, and you can come & talk with me any time you want.

Second, this ain't your page, and it ain't mine, either, but you can come talk with me when you've been around here more than 12 years like I have, although I've seen guys like you come & go. No one's trying to recruit cheerleaders, but it doesn't really seem like you got a ton of people behind you, so maybe you should try to find someone else who thinks like you.....let's see........ummmmmmm..........like NO ONE??

Third, when you come in here, and alienate (look it up) most of the ladies in this forum (many of who I am friends with), I need to comment on it. Look back on my first post, and you'll see that I wasn't attacking you, just the message you were sending. If you took it personally, that wasn't my intention, but you know the old saying "If the shoe fits.........".

Do you think you're exposing me as not a real FA?? Let me take the time to expose you, sunshine. I've seen your private messages to my wife, and a few other girls you think are hot. Many of them are in relationships, or are married. If you can't respect someone else's marriage or relationship, then you need help bad. I've struggled for years looking at bullshit messages from guys like you who can't even afford to join a website, and you talk shit like you're a fucking millionaire. I'm tired of it all, and plan on staying away from all of this for a while, so I don't end up going to jail beating the hell out of someone. You think I'm depressed? Wrong, young man, I'm pissed at you, and guys like you that don't care about the community here, just what you can get out of it. I know this post might end me up in the same place as Mergirl last week, but I really think this shit has to stop here & now. I truly feel that maybe FA's should be kept our of every forum here for the first month EXCEPT for the FA/FFA forum, just so they can learn the codes of conduct here.

You don't know me, but I run events in New Jersey with a partner, and we have women of all sizes, races, nationalities, religions, moral codes, and they are all beautiful in their own way. You ought to try going to one of these kinds of events, and have an open mind. You might learn that sex, even GREAT sex lasts only an hour or so. That said, just because the woman fits your physical "preference" you still have to fill the rest of the time talking & sharing shit.....that could take up the other 23 hours, but maybe you just have attention deficit disorder.

Bottom line, is that you ain't into getting any advice from anyone here or anywhere else, and you know it. You come into this forum and a few others, looking to see if you can find a "victim" that suits what you want physically. When you get called out about it, instead of attacking the issue, you attack those who call you out. That's what usually happens when someone can't come up with a good argument. It's a sign of weakness.

Come back when you really have something to contribute to this community.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 11, 2009)

indy500tchr said:


> Oh poor Lar.





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Did you eventually tell him what was going on? lol. Poor Lar.



Yes I did, but he still did not understand why I would do it. 

And I love the "poor Lar". I told you both, everyone who meets us always feels sorry for him eventually because they know what I put him through. But he loves it.

Anyway, you two are his secret girlfriend and his bikini crush, so I really shouldn't even be paying attention to you.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 11, 2009)

As always. You're the best, Phil.


----------



## katherine22 (Jul 11, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I told him to go look on twitter....but he never seems to believe me.
> 
> Cardeezee- your Grandma says hi....we are talking on twitter right now.....RIGHT NOW!



I am his grandmother.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 11, 2009)

Bunny: 

Hahahahaha. 

Wait a minute! How come I don't get to be his secret girlfriend?  Now I'm sad. *sigh.*


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 11, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Bunny:
> 
> Hahahahaha.
> 
> Wait a minute! How come I don't get to be his secret girlfriend?  Now I'm sad. *sigh.*



Because Katie started whispering that in his ear, the second night she knew him. 

Trust me, being the bikini babe carries weight too! (pun intended)


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 11, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> At least he's happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



giggity giggity


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 11, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Because Katie started whispering that in his ear, the second night she knew him.
> 
> Trust me, being the bikini babe carries weight too! (pun intended)


weight. *snicker*


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 11, 2009)

wrestlingguy said:


> First off, son, learn some manners. I know that your mother didn't teach you to talk and act like that. Girls don't appreciate you talking like that, and neither do I. If you have a problem with me, I'll send you my address, and you can come & talk with me any time you want.
> 
> Second, this ain't your page, and it ain't mine, either, but you can come talk with me when you've been around here more than 12 years like I have, although I've seen guys like you come & go. No one's trying to recruit cheerleaders, but it doesn't really seem like you got a ton of people behind you, so maybe you should try to find someone else who thinks like you.....let's see........ummmmmmm..........like NO ONE??
> 
> ...



Dude you da man


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jul 11, 2009)

awe poor guy hate to see such a depressed guy leave...not!lol see i know you think your all mr wise becasue your all oldschool an stuff.Try this on for size buddy....Instead of posting your thoughts (which seem to me you dont have much),Try to talk them out with your wife bro."people like you"I get tired of looking at posting on other ppl forms rambling on about the same ol childshish bull.if you run bbw events i will gladly not attend any that you appear to be at.lol oh and weak as your whole perspective of how things should be done....it dont get play in here buddy....next!


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 11, 2009)

cardeezee1 said:


> awe poor guy hate to see such a depressed guy leave...not!lol see i know you think your all mr wise becasue your all oldschool an stuff.Try this on for size buddy....Instead of posting your thoughts (which seem to me you dont have much),Try to talk them out with your wife bro."people like you"I get tired of looking at posting on other ppl forms rambling on about the same ol childshish bull.if you run bbw events i will gladly not attend any that you appear to be at.lol oh and weak as your whole perspective of how things should be done....it dont get play in here buddy....next!



seems to me HE isn't having to come on here looking for a woman now is he? NO that would be YOU.


----------



## Rowan (Jul 11, 2009)

Im amazed the dude is still sticking around when its been made clearly obvious to him that the women he "needs" that may be here are highly likely to have NO interest in him.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 11, 2009)

Seriously, at some point you may want to get some sense. 

Are the super pear women flooding you with private messages? I'm not seeing anyone backing your tough, dumb, and lazy approach, so maybe it is all happening behind closed doors. 

If this style is working for you, great. I'm just not seeing how it will.


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh and far as coming to meet you....I would gladly take all the information you give me and take you up on that offer.Lol and what makes you think i dont have ppl to back me up?Lol i dont need back up for a guy of your age bro.I wouldnt recommend you give me your exact location lil phil.See I can and will solve problems and pests like you at all costs oldschool.So dont play like you hard or lil phil because trust me buddy ,you not ready for all this


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 11, 2009)

Rosebud said:


> Seriously, at some point you may want to get some sense.
> 
> Are the super pear women flooding you with private messages? I'm not seeing anyone backing your tough, dumb, and lazy approach, so maybe it is all happening behind closed doors.
> 
> If this style is working for you, great. I'm just not seeing how it will.



Maybe he likes being behind closed doors.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 11, 2009)

cardeezee1 said:


> oh and weak as your whole perspective of how things should be done....it dont get play in here buddy....next!



I'm assuming the "in here" you're talking about is that little head of yours.

Just keep talking, you're gonna make sure that the only pear shaped girls you're gonna see are the ones you have to pay to see. You get dumber with every word you type.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 11, 2009)

cardeezee1 said:


> Oh and far as coming to meet you....I would gladly take all the information you give me and take you up on that offer.Lol and what makes you think i dont have ppl to back me up?Lol i dont need back up for a guy of your age bro.I wouldnt recommend you give me your exact location lil phil.See I can and will solve problems and pests like you at all costs oldschool.So dont play like you hard or lil phil because trust me buddy ,you not ready for all this



This actually sounds like a threat. I can tell you that making a threat will only get you banned. Is that your goal?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 11, 2009)

cardeezee1 said:


> awe poor guy hate to see such a depressed guy leave...not!lol see i know you think your all mr wise becasue your all oldschool an stuff.Try this on for size buddy....Instead of posting your thoughts (which seem to me you dont have much),Try to talk them out with your wife bro."people like you"I get tired of looking at posting on other ppl forms rambling on about the same ol childshish bull.if you run bbw events i will gladly not attend any that you appear to be at.lol oh and weak as your whole perspective of how things should be done....it dont get play in here buddy....next!



were you pinned under a large ass as a child that stopped the flow of oxygen to your brain?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 11, 2009)

cardeezee1 said:


> Oh and far as coming to meet you....I would gladly take all the information you give me and take you up on that offer.Lol and what makes you think i dont have ppl to back me up?Lol i dont need back up for a guy of your age bro.I wouldnt recommend you give me your exact location lil phil.See I can and will solve problems and pests like you at all costs oldschool.So dont play like you hard or lil phil because trust me buddy ,you not ready for all this


ahahhaahahahahahaah. I'm glad you think that, dude.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 11, 2009)

cardeezee1 said:


> Oh and far as coming to meet you....I would gladly take all the information you give me and take you up on that offer.Lol and what makes you think i dont have ppl to back me up?Lol i dont need back up for a guy of your age bro.I wouldnt recommend you give me your exact location lil phil.See I can and will solve problems and pests like you at all costs oldschool.So dont play like you hard or lil phil because trust me buddy ,you not ready for *all this*



*All this?* What do you weigh? Maybe you have a better chance on the BHM forum?


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jul 11, 2009)

rose lol are they for you?lol.well like i said until a "real"ssbbw pearshaper post here I will defend my thoughts and my preference.So soon as my type post here I will shut my mouth other than that who cares what a hater thinks about what I like lol.lol theres plenty pearshapes out there in the world i see alot and ive been with a cpl...but im searching for something more.I wont settle for anything like yall do.I love my pearshapers and thats that! whoever wanna hate on that ,hate on lol...ima keep moving forward while you stand still.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 11, 2009)

Maybe you need to start a farm and grow one.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 11, 2009)

cardeezee1 said:


> rose lol are they for you?lol.well like i said until a "real"ssbbw pearshaper post here I will defend my thoughts and my preference.So soon as my type post here I will shut my mouth other than that who cares what a hater thinks about what I like lol.lol *theres plenty pearshapes out there in the world i see alot and ive been with a cpl*...but im searching for something more.I wont settle for anything like yall do.I love my pearshapers and thats that! whoever wanna hate on that ,hate on lol...ima keep moving forward while you stand still.



OMFG...I do believe he's ridiculousness has come full circle folks....What was the reason for your original post again?????


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 11, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Maybe you need to start a farm and grow one.



I say he needs to grow more than one of something.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 11, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Maybe you need to start a farm and grow one.



Bunny hunny not everything can be grown in Farmtown


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 11, 2009)

I think you are making a lot of assumptions, but I can't tell because you don't type in a coherent fashion. I'll keep reading and hoping that at some point you will sound intelligent and thoughtful.

If anyone is hating here, it does appear to be you.


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Boy the same ol wanna be ppl still posting here lololoooolo.....let the hateing begin.get some pearshapers in ya life lol i had me some an im hooked lol.I think im,a make that my signature now


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 11, 2009)

Rosebud said:


> I think you are making a lot of assumptions, but I can't tell because you don't type in a coherent fashion. I'll keep reading and hoping that at some point you will sound intelligent and thoughtful.
> 
> If anyone is hating here, it does appear to be you.



awww hun i'd come closer to thinking i would see the tooth fairy and unicorns before i would see him do anything in a coherent fashion.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 11, 2009)

Little nappy head?...Special Olympics?.....people...really......it's starting to look like some of you are related....do you want that?

Close this fucker.


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jul 11, 2009)

omg that is messed up famous....i get you tryna be funny but thats not right.I use to assist those kinda kids for a hospital.I raised money to help them out to.lol i kinda got a soft spot for helping them.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 11, 2009)

cardeezee1 said:


> lol she tryna turn my words into a threat lol thats funny.Well like i said phil get at me when you wanna call yourself ready...lol.Lol phil think about this though....someone real close to you loves nappy necks rofl.



59 whole posts in here & you've said nothing. I don't think you have had a coherent thought in here except for your first one. Everyone is entitled to their preferences, what you aren't entitled to is putting down everyone else who is not to your liking.

And what anyone close to me loves is between me and them, not a dirty looking cop wannabe working "security" at the mall or a rap concert.


----------



## cardeezee1 (Jul 11, 2009)

lol i just thought of something from what yall posted...watch this.cinna cheerleader 4...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 11, 2009)

cinnamitch said:


> I say he needs to grow more than one of something.





indy500tchr said:


> Bunny hunny not everything can be grown in Farmtown



Unfortunately noone can grow brains or a heart at Farmtown either.

Oh well man, looks like you are _SOL_!


----------

